# CPC-A in Indiana Looking for postion!



## Sage123 (Sep 10, 2009)

*closed*

closed this one out thank you


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 10, 2009)

*Cpc-a*

I heard there was a job in Terre Haute and another in Evansville, don't know if you are close to either of those, but it's been about a month ago so they have probably hired already. Sorry, haven't seen much else.


----------



## Sage123 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you Mrs. Weaver for answering my question.


----------

